# Looking for ...



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Experiences/stories from those who have harvested a big game animal with a round ball. For some reason, I have this desire to harvest an antelope, deer, and elk with a round ball. The states that I would looking at doing this in would be Idaho and Colorado. 

I understand the range limitations of using a round ball (this is debatable depending on historical accounts), but would love to hear your experience on hunting with a round ball. 

I am looking at getting a Lyman Great Plains percussion .54 with a 1-60 twist - any recommendations on a starting load charge, patch thickness, peep sight?

Thanks!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The first deer and elk that I shot with my .54 TC Renegade was with a round ball that I cast out of a mold that weighed 230 grains. My load was 110 grains of Pyrodex RS, and I have no idea what the thickness of the patch was. As for the rate of twist, I have no idea what it is. I am now shooting cast 430 grain maxi balls out of it out to 150 yards over 90 grains of Pyrodex RS 

The deer was a little over 100 yards away and it was a complete pass through, all he did was roll down the hill. The elk was at 45 yards and was a cow. The ball went in breaking 1 rib and came to rest on the far side rib cage breaking another rib but not pushing through it. She went around 50 yards and pilled up. I've got that piece of flattened lead somewhere, but I can't remember where.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter - do you use an over the powder felt wad with the maxi-ball? How do those maxi-balls perform on animals?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The maxi balls are just lubes up with TC Bore Butter in the grooves no felt wad between the bullet and powder. 

I have never recovered one of them, but they do blow chunks out of the animals on the off side when hit through the ribs. The first deer that I shot with one I lost the whole rib cage on the opposite side from where he was hit at around 80 yards. 

The furthest that I have shot either a deer or elk with the maxi balls has been just over 100 yards.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

I shot a little buck last year with my Pedersoli Blue Ridge .50 cal. I used a Hornady .490 roundball, .010 pre oiled patch and 100 grains of Goex 2fg black powder. Shot the deer broadside at 25 yards, complete pass thru even with it hitting some bone(spine). Deer dropped on the spot. The best thing you can do is just get out to the range and start shooting to see what load your gun likes. Some guns might like a different thickness of patch or ball and there is also no one size fits all with powder charge either. I have talked to guys who use as little as 70 grains of powider even with a .54 caliber.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Maxi-balls are outstanding. 50 Caliber Hawken with maxi-balls over 90-110 grains of Pyrodex. Always kept shots to 100-125 years maximum with open site. 

Every deer was pass through with large exit holes. 

Might need to look at CO muzzie hunt next year. I miss those days.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Can you shoot Blackhorn through your gun? I've had the best luck with Blackhorn. Shot a lot of others but that's been the most consistent for my gun. 110 gr. Tightened groups right up. Love that stuff.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BH209 cannot be used in any rifle with an unsupported breech. That rules out anything flintlock, or caplock using a #11 / musket cap. It also rules out a large number of 209 primer guns if the cap isnt firmly supported in some way like the break action rifles do.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

caddis8 said:


> Can you shoot Blackhorn through your gun? I've had the best luck with Blackhorn. Shot a lot of others but that's been the most consistent for my gun. 110 gr. Tightened groups right up. Love that stuff.


I have a CVA Optima V2 that is all set up for states that allow scopes, sabots, and 209 primers - I shoot Blackhorn 209 out of it. Colorado and Idaho do not allow scopes and you must use conicals. For Colorado, I could just take my scope of my CVA and use a Thor, but the thought of getting a "traditional" style muzzleloader and hunting with it seems like a blast. Also, from my understanding of the regulations in Idaho, my CVA is not legal.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> ...but the thought of getting a "traditional" style muzzleloader and hunting with it seems like a blast.


Oh yea, it is 



> Also, from my understanding of the regulations in Idaho, my CVA is not legal.


That is true, In Idaho it must have an ignition exposed to the elements. This ironically pretty much makes most guns safe to shoot BH209 in, illegal in Idaho.

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds like a great adventure. Good luck with the round ball, and please post results of testing and outcome. Really interested in what you decide to shoot and what you find works for the gun.


Good luck!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've shot a lot of deer with round balls. Last one was in 2012. 50 Cals, shooting 90-100 grains of FFF Black Powder, side lock with regular percussion caps. .490 dia Lube a patch, and you are good to go. 

With my .54, I like 100 gr FFF and and .530 round balls. The .535 are hard to load. But I have yet to shoot a critter with my .54-- probably because it has a 38" barrel....

I like fiber optic sights, but any open sight works. I never had as much luck with a peep.

One thing about roundballs is after you shoot 10 or so, you don't even need to patch them....


----------



## Boly (Sep 23, 2008)

A .530 round ball at 100 gr. of FFF black powder out of my 42" barrel flintlock has worked very well for me on deer and elk. Usually passes through both sides unless a major bone is hit.


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

"One thing about roundballs is after you shoot 10 or so, you don't even need to patch them...." 


Would you care to elaborate on this?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hulk said:


> "One thing about roundballs is after you shoot 10 or so, you don't even need to patch them...."
> 
> Would you care to elaborate on this?


Quite simple, the powder fowling in the barrel makes each following shot harder to load. It will get to the point that you will have a hard time even getting just the ball down the barrel.


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

I guess that makes sense for shooting in a pinch but I think most people run a wire brush and then a couple of cleaning patches every few shots... at least that's what I do. To each their own.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for all of the great info everyone! I have a feeling the UPS man is going to be bringing a new muzzleloader to my house soon...


----------

